# 2022 new Yamaha motor .......



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Please add info.
Giant is offering a 2022 Reign with it.
85nm
400%
2.7k




__





Reign E+ 2022


Hi everyone, now that Specialized has blocked Blevo I'm looking for an alternative to the Gen3 and this New Reign 2021 looks interesting. Online I found something, but not much on the top of the range E+ Mullet 29 + 27.5 new SyncDrive Pro² motor (powered by Yamaha), 85 Nm, EnergyPak Smart...




www.emtbforums.com


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Such an exciting time to be in the market for an ebike! You want low power and light weight: Levo and Kenvo SL or Rise and I know there are a few others. You want full class 1 power, there are so many good choices out there!

The new and improved Reign looks pretty exciting with a I believe a 720wh battery. I had a Reign about 10yrs ago and honestly was a solid performer. I keep hearing about how reliable the Yamaha motor is, hopefully it stays that way, now that it's pushing more NM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not that exciting if you have to wait forever to see one, test one and buy one.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

The new Reign E line to me looks really good. It looks like they've pretty much fixed all of the things I don't like about my current Reign E with the shorter chainstays, smaller motor, and bigger battery. Wish we could get some in the US sometime soon. I'd buy one if they were readily available here.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

MX9799 said:


> The new Reign E line to me looks really good. It looks like they've pretty much fixed all of the things I don't like about my current Reign E with the shorter chainstays, smaller motor, and bigger battery. Wish we could get some in the US sometime soon. I'd buy one if they were readily available here.


It just appeared on our Canadian website and a decent price in canadian $.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

33red said:


> It just appeared on our Canadian website and a decent price in canadian $.


True. Does it say if there are any in stock if you pick a size and try to add it to the cart?


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

I’m really liking the all white look of the E+1 too. Looks way better than this E+0 and the last E+0.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

MX9799 said:


> True. Does it say if there are any in stock if you pick a size and try to add it to the cart?





MX9799 said:


> True. Does it say if there are any in stock if you pick a size and try to add it to the cart?


I was just at my LBS. I was told they have no clue yet about delivery date.
My guess is in the first 6 months of 2022.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

33red said:


> I was just at my LBS. I was told they have no clue yet about delivery date.
> My guess is in the first 6 months of 2022.


I think I'm just gonna rock my 2020 Reign E+1 for another year or two. I'll let them get the bugs worked out of this new motor before I drop the money on the new one. Hopefully by 2024 the stock will be back up, the batteries might be bigger, and maybe the prices will come down a little. I'm guessing here in the USA the price of the E+1 will be over $8K, which is well over $2K more than I spent on my current Reign E+1.


----------



## MX9799 (Feb 11, 2018)

Couple weeks out now from the drop of the new reign E+ and there is still nothing on the website for the USA. I'm going to assume we won't be seeing this bike in the states until maybe 2023.


----------

